# Kip still missing blind springer spaniel



## jackie.25 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

Sadly it was not a happy ending for Kip. R.I.P lad xx

DogLost - Reunited: Liver And White Spaniel English Springer Male 'KIP '


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

That is so sad  Poor Kip... and what an amazing effort by everyone to bring him home xx

Run free Kip xx


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

I to have been fantically scanning lost found pages so so sad R I P Kip xx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

So very sad, Such a beautiful boy.. I couldnt bare it if it was Jack
May he run free at the bridge xx


----------

